# كمية الاسفلت بالطن



## garary (6 مايو 2007)

لدى سؤال حول كمية خلطة الاسفلت بالطن. بمعنى الطن من خلطة الاسفلت كم يساوى بالمتر المربع عن عملية فرشه.مع العلم ان طبقة الاسفلت هى 4 سم.


----------



## abu jameel (7 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كل نوع من الاسفلت له كثافة معينه ( اسفلت الاساس واسفلت الطبقة الرابطه واسفلت الطبقة النهائية ) وحتى اسفلت الطبقة نفسها تتباين كثافتها حسب معادلة الخلط فلو فحصنا كثافة الاسفلت لمعملين ينتجان الطبقة الرابطة لوجدنا 
اختلاف كثافة الاسفلت المنتج لكلا المعملين بل وحتى المعمل الواحد والمنتج لنفس الطبقة قد تجد اختلافا في كثافة المنتوج وذلك لوجود سماح بنسبة المواد المستعملة في الخلطة اي ان الخلطات ولطبقه واحده ولنفس المعمل يوجد
هنالك تباين مسموح بنسبة المواد الداخلة في الخلطة وعلى العموم لو فرضنا ان المطلوب معرفة كم يغطي طن من الاسفلت ( طبقة رابطة ) كثافتها ( 2.35 ) طن / متر مكعب أي 2350 كغم بسهولة نجد ان متر مربع وبسمك 1 سم
يزن 23.50 كغم ( وهذه تعتبر وحده قياسية ) اي ان 4 سم تحتاج الى 4 * 23.50 = 94 كغم وعليه الطن يغطي :
1000 / 94 = 10.64 متر مربع 
السلام عليكم


----------



## doctormaged (10 مايو 2007)

الكثافة = الكتلة /الحجم
الكثافة =الكتلة /المساحة*السماكة
المساحة =1/السماكة *الكثافة
المساحة =1/السماكة *2.422
حيث 2.422 الكثافة المثالية للخلطة الاسفلتية


----------



## halsaheer (10 مايو 2007)

كثافة الخلطة الاسفلتية = 2.4 طن /م 3

فلو كان لدينا سماكة طبقة الاسفلت 4 سم ( المتر المكعب من الاسفلت يغطي 1/0.04 = 25 متر مربع ) .
والطن يغطي 25/2.40 = 10.42 متر مكعب .


----------



## garary (10 مايو 2007)

مشكور على الردود وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذة المعلومات


----------



## عرار (10 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اولا شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة .ولكن هل المساحة التي يغطيها الطن تتغير اذا كانت الطبقة 4سم بعد الدحل.فذا ارددنا الحصول على طبقة 4سم بعد الدحل فيجب ان تكون سماكة الطبقة قبل الدحل (4سم +((15-20%))*4سم)وعند ذلك المساحة التي يغطيها الطن تكون اقل من 10.خيث نأخذ كثافة الاسفلت المنفول والذي نحصل عايه من اختبار مارشال:55:


----------



## abu jameel (25 مايو 2007)

*الاسفلت*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاستاذ عرار المحترم
بصورة عامة ان سمك الطبقة المفروشة = 1.25 * سمك الطبقة المطلوبة فلو كان المطلوب طبقة بسمك 8 سم بعد الحدل
فان سمك الطبقة المفروشة = 1.25 *8 = 10 سم
اما كثافة الاسفلت فهي للاسفلت المحدول لطفا . اما اشارة بعض الاخوان على ان الكثافة هي 2.4 فهذا الرقم يخضع 
لعوامل كثيرة فحصى الشقية مصر لا يتماثل مع حصى الجزائر او العراق بل ان حصى شمال العراق يختلف كثيرا عن
حصى الجنوب من ناحية الكثافة وكذلك بالنسبة الى الرمل وعلية فليس هنالك رقم محدد بل يخضع ذلك الى نتيجة المختبر والسلام عليكم .


----------



## م.محمد بن منصور (27 مايو 2007)

مشكورين ياشباااب على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## roads (31 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
مشكورين يا شباب لكن سريعا لكى لا يحدث اى تداخل عند السائل فانه فى مصر تحسب سريعا

1م3 = 14م2 ا لى 16م2 اذا كان سمك الاسفلت 5سم
1 م3 = 2 طن اى ان الطن يعمل من 7 م2 الى 8 م2 و شكرا


----------



## ماجد يوسف الفتلاوي (31 مايو 2007)

مشكورين ياجماعة على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (31 مايو 2007)

شكرا علي الإفادة


----------



## الصالحين2006 (20 أبريل 2009)

لدى سؤال حول : Rollers state of arts
اجوا منكم تزويدي باية معلومات عن هذا الموضوع.


----------



## مهندس رواوص (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فى الجميع...


----------



## مهندس رواوص (20 أبريل 2009)

ولديا سؤال .. ماهى اجود انواع الخلاطات الاسفلتية...(بلد الصنع )


----------



## eng: issa (20 أبريل 2009)

بجد انها معلوملت كثير مهما


----------



## زكريا دفع الله علي (21 أبريل 2009)

ماهى الاضرار التى تنتج من استعمال الماء لترطيب عجلات الهراسات باسراف اثناء دمك الرصف الاسفلتى


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (25 يونيو 2009)

معلومات ثرية و مفيدة للغاية خاصة للمتخصصين


----------



## حكمت ابو (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة ، ولدي سؤال حول درجة الحرارة الأسفلت قبل وعند السفلت وشكرا.


----------



## abu jameel (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من الادارة التفضل بالعلم بانني عند محاولتي الدخول الى الموقع وبعد كتابة اسمي وكلمة السر تظهر لافتة
تقول الاسم او كلمة السر غير صحيحه ولا استطيع المشاركة الا اذا جاءتني رسالة من الملتقى كما هو جاري الان
ارجو من الادارة تصحيح ذلك .........مع الشكر والتقدير
اما السؤال عن درجة حرارة الخلطةالاسفلتية فانها تعطى من المختبر الذي يعمل المعادلة وهي حوالي 145درجة 
مؤية على الغالب مع سماح +15درجةمؤية او-15درجة وتعتمد درجة حرارة الخلطة على نوع الاسفلت منحيت درجة الغرز وعلى العموم يجب فرش الاسفلت قبل ان تهبط درجة الحرارة تحت 120 مؤية لطبقة الاساس والطبقة الرابطة
و130 مؤية للطبقة السطحية والسلام عليكم
المهندس عبد الحافظ جميل شاكر
ابو جميل


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## m.l.o (18 ديسمبر 2009)

اخوانى بارك الله فيكم 
انا مهندس ميكانيكا اعمل بالمملكة العربيه السعودية باحدى كبرى شركات المقاولات العامة 
وبالنسبة الى الموضوع المطروح لدينا :
اتفق معكم ان كثافة الخلطة الاسفلتية تختلف من معمل الى اخر لوجود سماحيات فى اختلاف النسب للخلطة 
ولكن اذا اتفقنا ان الكثافة المثالة للخلطة الاسفلتية هى 2.5 كجم/م3 فاننى احتاج فقط لمعرفة كمية الاسفلت بالطن الى تكعيب الحفرية او الطريق المراد تغطيتة بالاسفلت كالاتى:
الطول*العرض*سمك الطبقهالاسفلتية= --- م3 
ومن المعلوم لدينا ان الوزن = الحجم * الكثافة فنحصل من ذلك على الوزن المطلوب للاسفلت 

وان هناك عامل لابد اخذه فى الاعتبار ان هذا الاسفلت سوف يدمك فنضرب فى معامل الدمك تقريبا 1.25 

فيكون الحساب كالاتى وزن الاسفلت = الطول*العرض*سمك الطبقه الاسفلتية * 1.25*2.5 

ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والتقدير 

م / محمد لطفى عثمان


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً على هذه المعلومات


----------



## هانى عطيه (18 ديسمبر 2009)

لمعرفة كمية الخلطة الاسفلتية المطلوبه فى الموقع نقوم بحسابها بالطريقة التاليه:- لوكان عندنا طريق طوله200م وعرضه 8م وسمكه 5سموكثافة مارشال للخليط(الكثافه الحجميه)2.35جرام/سم3 وهذه الكثافه نحصل عليها من الخلطه التصميميه فأن كتلة الخليط الاسفلتى =عرض الطريق*السمك*الطول*الكثافه
كتلة الخليط(الوزن)=8*0.05*200*2.35=188طن. واود ان اشير الى ان كثافة الخليط فى المواصفات الفلسطينيه يجب ان لاتقل عن 2.3ومن خبرتى فأنها لاتزيد عن2.4 وفى هذه الحاله نحتاج الى حدل اكبر بمعنى ان الحد مرتبط بالكثافه للحصول على نسبة دمك(دك او رص اوحدل)اكبر.م/هانى فرج الله-مدير شركة الامل فلسطين غزة


----------



## صقر مأرب (18 ديسمبر 2009)

بصوره عامه ماده الخلطه الاسفلتيه تتكون من مركبين اوخليطين هما ( السائل البيوتوميني + الحصمه الكري )كل من هذه المركبين له خصائص تخضع لعوامل فيزيائيه وكيميائيه يتحدد من خلالها الوزن والكثافه وتتنوع بتنوع مصادر المواد ويتم الحصول على نتائجها مخبريا لتحديد الكثافه والاوزان - ولك في التنفيذ يكون هناك استقراء سريع عن الوزن مثلا 1م3 خلطه اسفلتيه = 2.3طن تقريبا


----------



## هانى عطيه (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بالنسبه لمصانع الاسفلت او الخلاطات هناك مصانع ايطاليه من نوع sim ,وهناك نوع المانى marine


----------



## سمير حسن عاني (27 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم مكوووور على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## سمير حسن عاني (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن احبائي انت تجيبوع عن سؤالي هذا
هل من الممكن ان احصل على دورة تعلم توتل ستيشن بالصوت والصورة 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (19 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا علي الافاده جازاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس برما (26 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكل من اجاب والرأى الأصح او المفهوم الأصح هو ان السمك يتم ضربه فى (15-20)% لحدوث دمك فى الاسفلت لان السمك قبل دمك الاسفلت لا يكون مثله بعد الدمك


----------



## شريف سعيد (26 مايو 2010)

نعم اخى حصى مصر لايماثل حصى الشقيقة الجزائر ولا حصى الشقيقة العراق بس كله حصى عربى يسبح بحمد الله ونحن على استعداد ان نفديه بدمائنا


----------



## م/إبراهيم السمني (21 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي roads كيف نتاكد ان 1 م3 = 2طن


----------



## م/إبراهيم السمني (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*استفسار عن العلاقه بين 1م3 كم = طن*

اخواني الاعزاء 
السلام عليكم 
اريد اتاكد من ان 1م3 = 2 طن 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 يناير 2011)

الى الاخ roads ارجو الرد على استفسار الاخوة و اضم صوتي اليهم نريد التاكد من صحة المعادلة


----------



## هانى عطيه (12 يناير 2011)

الموضوع مش معادله يا شباب الموضوع انه كثافة الخليط الاسفلت تقريبا 2.3الى 2.4 جرام /سم3 يعنى المتر المكعب بيساوى حوالى 2.35 طن اسفلت.لسطينم.هانى عطيه -ف


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (12 يناير 2011)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المعلومات القيمة وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (26 أغسطس 2011)

الطن= 2.3 م3


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (26 أغسطس 2011)

عفوا
1م3=2.3 طن


----------



## georgeelias1968 (26 أغسطس 2011)

كل 1 م3 =2.3 طن


----------



## المهندس رحم (27 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا احبتي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## خال3د (9 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يكرمك يا أبوجميل وأنت فعلا جميل


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (9 أكتوبر 2012)

مثلا / شارع بطول 100 متر وعرض 12 متر سماكه الاسفلت 7 سم وكثافه الخلطه2.35
كمية الاسفلت = 100*12 *0.07 = 84 متر مكعب 
الوزن=84*2.35 = 197.4 طن ( عدد 8 تريلات حمولة 25 طن)

يعنى لو كان حمولة الناقله 25 طن( وهو الاغلب ) 25/2.35 = 10.64 متر مكعب 
سماكة 7 سم التريلا الواحده تفرش 10.64 /0.07 = 152 متر مربع 
ومن هنا يمكننا تحدد الكميه بمعرفه السمك والعرض والطول...

تحياتي


----------



## استبرق طارق (6 يناير 2013)

والله يا استاذ كلامك صحيح ونشكرك على معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## hassan.algabry (7 يناير 2013)

الله المستعان


----------



## علي سليم متولي (7 يناير 2013)

مشششششششششششكور لجيع الشباب


----------



## marsen (9 يناير 2013)

عندي 1222متر مربع كم تحتاج اسفلت فكم هي كمية المستخدمة اريدها مع طريقة الشرح


----------



## عاشق السهر (28 مايو 2013)

يعطيكم الف عافيه على المعلومات القيمه جدا


----------



## علوب سر (30 نوفمبر 2013)

مكشورين .... وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علوب سر (13 ديسمبر 2013)

سؤال :- هل يجب ان تكون مسافة محددة بين فرادتين .. في الموقع في آن وحد


----------



## adel104 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

رائع يا شباب ، لقد إستمتعت بالمشاركات القيمة . برافو ، و ربنا يخليكم ذخراً لوطننا العربي و الإسلامي .


----------



## hamdy khedawy (13 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا لكل من ادلى بمعلومة مفيدة


----------

